# How long can an adult Golden go without peeing?



## Oaklys Dad

Adult males can go quite a spell. I think they like to keep the tanks filled for marking their territory. :


----------



## Celeigh

I've always had golden retriever pee machines, so I'm not sure! How old is Max? How much water does he drink in a day? You might just experiment and track how much. Then I'd ask your vet if the amount he pees is appropriate for the amount he drinks, and does he drink enough...


----------



## mr3856a

Max is 4, will be 5 in the spring. When we are in New York in the summer I'll let him out into the yard before bed and he'll go (I assume) most of the time, but down here he just never does.

He drinks plenty of water - he's my 4th Golden, and he drinks the same as the rest of them did - and he pees a normal amount as well. We'll get out on the beach in the morning, and like I said, he won't like sprint out there and pee right away, like he was dying to go, he'll go out and sniff around a bit and then go. Then he'll do the whole "marking his territory" thing for the rest of the walk.

But boy, he can go a while! It's not unusual at all for him to hold out 12-15 hours, and he's not dancing like he's dying to go in the morning, either.


----------



## BeauShel

My Beau is taking two types of meds that make him drink more and he still doesnt pee as much as my other two dogs. He has held if for almost 12 hrs and I just dont understand it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Shadow can go 4EVER! He goes the entire night, gets up and eats, then takes a breather before going outside. The only time he's ever had an accident is when he was on prednisone. I'd say he can go 12 hours easily, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## vrocco1

I agree that an adult can go what seems like forever without having to pee. Sometimes we have to throw one of my adult females out in the yard, because she won't go otherwise.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

vrocco1 said:


> I agree that an adult can go what seems like forever without having to pee. Sometimes we have to throw one of my adult females out in the yard, because she won't go otherwise.


Do you or does anyone else know if holding urine can cause bladder infections or UTI's in dogs?


----------



## MyHoneybunny

It's always the last thing on Honey's mind - I am sure she just forgets why she gets let out in the garden last thing at night! Our 'word' is wee wee's and she will just look at me as if to say, yes mum I know what that means but not right now ok? !! She would let me know if she needed to go though so I don't worry too much.


----------



## mr3856a

Survey says...!

16 hours, 15 minutes. We went out this morning at about 8:15, and the funny thing is, it isn't as if he gets up and stands by the door dancing, wagging his tail. I got up, had breakfast, fed him, and as I'm getting ready to out he's just laying there on the floor. No sense of urgency at all.

Anyway, I guess I just have a dog with a serious bladder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

mr3856a said:


> Survey says...!
> 
> 16 hours, 15 minutes. We went out this morning at about 8:15, and the funny thing is, it isn't as if he gets up and stands by the door dancing, wagging his tail. I got up, had breakfast, fed him, and as I'm getting ready to out he's just laying there on the floor. No sense of urgency at all.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I just have a dog with a serious bladder.


Sounds familiar! Tucker runs out the door right after eating. Shadow sits down and reads the newspaper. I forgot to let him out once before leaving for work...:doh:


----------



## Joe

I would say 10-12 hours is normal for an adult Golden.
From time to time we need to leave our dogs home alone for 10-12 hours and when we come home and immediately take them out, Kia (our older) will still walk for 5-10 minutes, to get to her corner to pee. Hard to say if this is healthy or not, we should have a vet to answer this question.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Is this the Male that you rescued? Maybe the previous owner(s) didnt let him out very much to go potty so he had to learn to hold it?? Just a thought... Diesel can hold some pee! Ill tell you what!


----------



## missmarstar

Sam has held it maybe 12 hours or so at the longest.... he does get me up in the morning with little whines and face licking, but i honestly think he's more concerned about getting his breakfast than going potty.


----------



## mr3856a

lovealways_jami said:


> Is this the Male that you rescued? Maybe the previous owner(s) didnt let him out very much to go potty so he had to learn to hold it?? Just a thought... Diesel can hold some pee! Ill tell you what!


Yes it is, actually, but I'm pretty sure they just put him outside and left him there. He had those little leathery wear spots on his doggy elbows that you often see on much older dogs, which I suspect came from lying on a hard surface outdoors (they have since grown back in with hair ).

Maybe he's just a super-dog, because he doesn't even seem the least bit concerned with hurrying out to go pee, even after 16 hours. :gotme:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My Whippet does this also, by choice, he gets the chance to go out every few hours and either declines and stays in bed, or if leashed up and taken out anyway, stands there glaring at me or tries to just sleep in the sun!


----------



## kalkid

Yeah mine goes 10 or 12 hours without being outside every now and again. However she really knows the go potty thing and when you say it she always goes even if it's only been an hour or two since she last went. It's kind of nice that she does that especially if we are taking a road trip for a few hours or so and then I know she's good to go for the whole trip. Sometimes I think she just squats and fakes it to make me happy. I worry more about the #2. She goes in the morning and then it's 50/50 whether or not she goes in the evening or not. I'm always worried she'll have an accident but hasn't since I've had her.


----------



## Lestorm

Lottie often goes for a pee at around 5pm and then holds until 10am, she drinks plenty inbetween times. When she does go in the morning she pees for Britain.


----------



## HovawartMom

The longest ever held,for both my dogs is:15hrs but it only happened,once!.They usually go 2 to 3 times a day!.


----------



## mike409

I work oddball hours a lot. I walk my boy at midnight and there are lots of times he won't get walked until noon or 1pm. When I wake up to walk him(noon or 1pm), he is usually just sleeping. It's not like he is waiting at the door. 
There have been times(when he was sick), he would bark at me while I was sleeping, indicating he needs to go pee/poop.


----------



## warren riggs

We are fostering a 4 year old Golden with heartworms which we plan to adopt. We walk him on a leash in our fenced back yard 7 or 8 times a day. He urinates once every 12 or 15 hours. Glad to know we are not alone in experiencing this "odd" behavior.


----------



## Audog

We had a rescue Golden about 10 years ago who went on vacation with us, 8 hour car ride, wouldn't go during stops. We got to the cabin and still wouldn't go. After 20 hours, he finally went and it was like a dam burst. I never knew dogs could hold it that long. We figured he didn't want to pee as his routine was disrupted as at home he was every 4-6 hours.


----------



## harrym

Amber does both jobs when she gets up around 7:00 am, then comes back for her breakfast. She sometimes does both again at noon. We walk along the river around 3:00 pm, and she usually does both again. Then she goes out at bedtime around 10:00 pm and just pees. However, she will pee anytime in between that we go out. I open the back door of the van from inside the house and let her out; she squats immediately and then jumps in the van. Very rarely, she will go to the door and bark if she has to go out at other times.


----------



## FosterGolden

Some dogs don't like to go while on leash, which could explain him going in the yard regularly but holding it when you take him out and he is on leash. Dogs don't generalize very well, so if you potty trained him off the leash, not on, you might want to sort-of do some remedial on-leash potty training. It's not the most healthy habit to hold it like that. You might have to take him on mini-walks to get it out.


----------



## murphy1

Seems like forever when it's raining out 

Murphy has gone ten hours and could probably go longer.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Cedar is like that too, and glad to hear he's not alone. I would also say 12-15 hours overnight. It's like he's holding it for just the right spot, and if there's no such spots he won't go. I also assumed he probably didn't drink much water before bedtime.


----------

